# As simple as you can get it... delicious...



## dernektambura (Nov 10, 2020)

I know, it may sound bad, I did watch this lamb play with butterflies... but boy, it does tastes good...Olive oil sprinkle...I can't help it... side dish: some bolts, spring washers, squirt of anteeseize... and some #4 cable to use as toothpick...lol...


----------



## SmokinEdge (Nov 10, 2020)

Long live the lamb! My job as a young man was to butcher the lamb we raised. Bitter sweet for sure, but more sweet than bitter. Love it!


----------

